
Is Full Employment Sustainable? - alanfranz
https://knowledge.insead.edu/blog/insead-blog/is-full-employment-sustainable-11201
======
alanfranz
Link to full paper:
[https://faculty.insead.edu/fatas/Mature_recessions_and_unemp...](https://faculty.insead.edu/fatas/Mature_recessions_and_unemployment.pdf)

